# Cats & Stink bugs?



## JohnD7293 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey,

I know insects are normal for cats to eat, but if my cat ate a stink bug, would that be harmful to the cat? Stink bugs have been invading my area and I'd like to take caution just incase we start seeing them.

Would the cat have a nasty smell afterwards?

Just wondering and thanks in advance.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

> Some cats and dogs enjoy chasing and eating stink bugs. According to Dr. Daniel Franklin of the Mid-Atlantic Veterinary Hospital, stink bugs aren't poisonous, but their secretions can cause pets to vomit or drool excessively. The bug secretions irritate a pet's gastrointestinal tract. The upset will pass on its own.


It's been my experience that ONE encounter with a stink bug and most pets don't go back for seconds. None of our dogs ever did growing up and both MowMow and Book stay FAR away from them. The odor doesn't seem to linger around the animal, although I swear it gave Book some nasty gas.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Stink bugs. Yechhhhh. You guys have them where you are too?! I lived in upstate NY for 12 years before moving here in fall 2010, and I had never heard of a stink bug. We didn't have them where I was, and I'd been leaving the door to the deck open so the girls could sit out there. Then one day I moved some stuff and there were bunches behind there. Yuck. 

My girls have never shown much interest, but if I see one, I make sure they don't go near them.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeeahhh... I had heard of them, but never seen them until moving to Ohio a couple months ago.. 

Even then, the first time I saw one was on the steps to my apartment, when an unidentified bug was stuck on its back, waving its little legs in the air, and couldn't flip over, so I used a twig to turn it right side up.. then a day or so later I saw another similar bug in my apartment (! Not cool!) by the door, so I caught it in a mug, and took it outside. THen I saw ANOTHER one a couple days later. I then turned to the internet, to find out what these persistent interesting looking bugs are.. aaaand stink bugs!! Ick!

Since then, there was a terrifying day when there were two (!) in my place near the window by the door. So I went on a bug-proofing kick and I can pretty safely say there is no way they can get in now, except for when I'm entering/leaving. (The woman at the store asked if I was getting ready for winter weather..um sure.. what with what all I bought--bonus is that my place is going to save energy) I even ordered a cordless dustbuster to keep near the door for bug-related emergencies. (reviews on Amazon said it'd work for this purpose and also wouldn't kill the bug/s). 

But um yeah, back to cats, Gypsy was rather alarmed by my reactions on each occasion, and alternatively wanted to hide, but also was too curious by what was causing me to freak out to hide completely. The one time she spotted the stink bug first she stared intently at it, but luckily didn't try to catch it or whatever. Also, I reeeeally am terrified of bugs, in case that wasn't obvious.. (but I still don't like to kill them)


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

spirite said:


> ...Then one day I moved some stuff and there were bunches behind there...
> .



Also, the mental imagery is terrifying. And just freaks me out, and makes me kinda want to move all the furniture in my living area to make sure nothing is hiding out..


----------



## Maximus77 (Apr 7, 2014)

We're in Ohio and those things show up every year when the weather changes. A few get in I think through the fireplace and must be squeezing through the doors. Max LOVES chasing and leaping after them when one gets in here but has no interest in eating them, just batting them around. I squish them and get rid of them when they land to make sure nobody does eat one.

I always double check what kind of bug it is if I see him chasing something. One time a bee got in here somehow, I did a mighty olympic sprint like never before and scooped up Max so he didn't get hurt - that boy will chase ANYTHING.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My mom's bedroom is above the kitchen and was originally servant's quarters back in the 1800s. WHen they redid it my dad used Pine panelling in that room...

She's ALWAYS had trouble with stink bugs. They are everywhere all summer. A few years ago she redid that room and when they pulled the panelling off the walls.... yup. That's where they were apparently living and breeding. 

*VERY* glad I didn't live there at the time.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

MowMow said:


> My mom's bedroom is above the kitchen and was originally servant's quarters back in the 1800s. WHen they redid it my dad used Pine panelling in that room...
> 
> She's ALWAYS had trouble with stink bugs. They are everywhere all summer. A few years ago she redid that room and when they pulled the panelling off the walls.... yup. That's where they were apparently living and breeding.
> 
> *VERY* glad I didn't live there at the time.


OMG that sounds like a TOTAL nightmare scenario.. I have a hard enough time sleeping in a room if I suspect there might be a bug in there (and if I spot a bug, I can't sleep until I know it's gone--and if it goes behind the bed.. yep, I"m pulling it apart until it's located), I can't even imagine.. Did they have to call in an exterminator?


----------

